# Kitchen and Laundry Remodel



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

This is my largest and most time consuming project to date. We started with what I call plain jane and ended with this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You did a GREAT job 

By the way my boss ask me to come up with a way or a place to hang the items that come out of the dryer and your pipe in the laundry should work for me as well.
Looks like I need to get the pipe cutter out and go out to the fence and cut out what I need LOL LOL hahahahaha 
Who needs a fence when the boss tells me to do something I do it ,ya right 
By the way I like the way you got around the breaker box (Load Center),clean job.

Again great job 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree!

You did a G R E A T job!!

Looks very nice!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

What a fantastic job! I really like your choice of materials and color. That kitchen appears very well layed out and like BJ already commented, the pipe in the laundry area is a great idea.

My wife has been after me for the past 2 years to do our kitchen, but I think I am going to farm this one out to professionals. I'm just not up to a job that big and after hearing Corey's adventures, I think I am going to sit this one out on the sidelines  

Nice job on your part and thanks for sharing. It really looks good and I'm sure you are very proud.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job! I am working on one of those jobs like that. The only thing that stinks more than remodeling a kitchen is remodeling a bathroom! Looks great! 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Superb job!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> What a fantastic job! I really like your choice of materials and color. That kitchen appears very well layed out and like BJ already commented, the pipe in the laundry area is a great idea.
> 
> My wife has been after me for the past 2 years to do our kitchen, but I think I am going to farm this one out to professionals. I'm just not up to a job that big and after hearing Corey's adventures, I think I am going to sit this one out on the sidelines
> 
> Nice job on your part and thanks for sharing. It really looks good and I'm sure you are very proud.



Wait until you see the color of my kitchen :'( It wasn't my idea, believe me! What I wanted was a nice beige. Didn't get it. 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great Job, my boss is looking for me to do the same thing this summer. I want to spend the time in my workshop, not rebuilding the kitchen


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

funny how we are all different, give me bathrooms in a house all day long !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

But Jim you have your great router table in the house ( in the dinning room I think) LOL hahahahaha LOL   
Bathroom can't be to far away LOL  

Bj 

By the way how tall are you ?, or are you on a chair when you took the picture ?




jfacteau said:


> funny how we are all different, give me bathrooms in a house all day long !


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

jfacteau said:


> funny how we are all different, give me bathrooms in a house all day long !


I don't know man. I had to gut to the walls and to the floor rafters. That was the pits! We had a leak in a wall we didn't know was there. It ruined the subfloors but caught it before it ate on the rafters themselves. First major remodel for me and that one took me 6 months to.. weekends and nights, between business trips and work. I probably have another 6 weeks on the kitchen yet if I can keep my back on the straight and narrow! 

Love rh111's new kitchen!

Corey


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job! I like the warm wall colors, especially with white cabinets. We had white walls and cabinets, and I thought it was too stark.

A kitchen remodel can be really stressful (at least it was at my house!). And adding the "eating out" bills to the remodeling bills is startling.

The worst for me was painting the cabinets -- we decided not to replace them. Took down all the doors, and converted the garage into a spray booth. The masked the kitchen to spray the frames. I bought a Wagner Power Painter, but what a mess (I shot real enamel, so solvent cleanup was required). If we ever redo the kitchen again, I think I'd hire it out. 

But, there is that element of pride on doing it yourself -- ONCE!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

seawolf21 said:


> Our kitchen is 10.5 ft x 11.8 ft and there is no way I'm going to do it. We have the old Youngstown Metal cabinets from the 40's that the previous owner had glued dark wood paneling on. We really didn't notice them when we bought the house 23 years ago. So after 23 yrs of staring at this junk we are finally going to get them replaced this summer. We also are going to replace the 70's ceiling tiles and the 70's vinyl flooring. I figure for $8,000 we can get whole job done right. Hre are some pics of how it looks now.
> 
> Gary


Golly Gary, I think they look pretty good as is... but I haven't been using them for umteen years!  

Sounds like you have a big job there...

On some of them, can you just refinish / replace faces & doors instead of replacing the complete cabinet(s)?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah dont yah just love them old metal cabinets! Never seen anyone glue panelling to them. Looks like it would be more work than worth to do anything with them, not much you can do but put new panelling on them. 

Good for you, if I could of had all the money all together at one time I would of probably hired it out as well. 6-8 more weeks and i should be done. Today I spent the day putting poly on the upper doors. Take lots of pic's Gary during the process and good luck! 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I look forward to all the pictures from Corey and Gray, I need as many ideas as possible. I was thinking I would leave the cabinet frame the way it is, and only change the doors and the molding. I will have to take the ceiling down, I had a leak from a bathroom project. My son-in-law was hanging dry wall and put a screw into a water pipe. My wife wants that fixed. I was will leave there, it adds character.


----------

